# Good compound bow for 300 to 400 dollars



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Thiago, judging by the length of your bow, I assume you are fairly tall.

Finding a good new target bow that will fit you in your price range will be tough. Diamond Infinite Edge Pro is in your price range but the axle to axle may be short.

If you could bump your price range up or accept used into the $500-$700 range opens possibilities.


----------



## Thiago Santos (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi RickBac,
thanks for trying to help,
im around 6,1 - 6,3 tall, dont know exactly,
which would be the ideal axle to axle for me ?
my arrow length on recurve is 30"


----------



## X10Archer (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey Thiago,

Look in the classifieds, I was able to get a 2015 Victory Elite 39 for $400. That's for the barebow.
Bad news is shooting compound can get pretty pricey cause you'll need an arrow rest, sight, stabilizers and a release.
You can get all that for cheaper but used in the classifieds.
Good luck!


----------



## BOWHUNTINDO (Feb 10, 2011)

Hoyt ProComp Elite 37 cost arround $400 and little bit more for PCE 40.
Older Hoyt vantage Elite 2012 at $250 - 300.
Good luck


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You will need to at least double the budget in order to get the accessories you need.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I would prefer to see you get an ATA 4 inches over your draw. I don't see that happening under $400. At your budget , unsold old stock on clearance deals are the way to go.

I bought my PSE Freak Max here for about $300 under retail.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAR-ARCHER...soffType=SaleAndClearence&_trksid=p5731.m3795

So if you can get an UNSOLD $759 bow 53% off. You will get better quality than a 2017 costing the same. Sure you will see bows equipped with low end gear that's ready to hunt/shoot. But to be honest , you will pull all that gear off and buy better. 

Bear and PSE might not be on top of the world anymore. But for the money you will get something nice.


----------



## Larry Nelson (Aug 22, 2017)

I shoot a Diamond Prism. Costs $300 and comes with a rest and sight and D loop and peep sight. Adjusts from 5 to 55# draw weight. Draw length adjuss from 18" to 30". Been shooting mine for a year and have no issues and would highly recommend this bow.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

the new Diamond Medalist seems promising.


----------



## Thiago Santos (Mar 12, 2016)

phallenthoul said:


> the new Diamond Medalist seems promising.


yeah , i have been thinking about this one too, 
its seen pretty good, but no one has its already

what u guys think about the Kinetic Trium X ?


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Used, like new, high end bows sell for a fraction of their original cost. In my opinion, you'd be far better off with a used, very good, high end bow than with a low end new one for the same money. The problem is that unless you can test shoot them you have no way of knowing which bow is best for you. There are a ton of over $1000 bows selling for less than half their MSRP when new. You can get very good, entry level new bows in a package deal for about the price you're looking for. Bow, sight, rest, peep, setup, quiver and arrows for less than a high end bow & these deals usually can be very good buys. For less still are very good recurves and long bows both new or used.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Buying used is the only reasonable option at that price range. In my opinion, the best budget target bow is the PSE Phenom, but then we are talking about 650-700 dollars before any discounts, just for the bow. Add accessories of decent quality and you need another 500. Even if you can get something shootable for 400 dollars, we are talking about the standard 399 hunting packages basically. And those are good for beginners in bowhunting and 3D, but they don´t stand a chance to even a 10 year old high end target bow if you want to count points. If you mean 400 dollars for a full rig with all the gear it is impossible to get something even ok if you look for new stuff. 

I suggest something used like a PSE Freak, Supra or Phenom. Older Mathews bows are also nice. Hoyt too. Bowtech has also done some nice ones. Basically any high end target/field bow from any of the bigger manufacturers will be your best bet. At a absolute minimum 36" ATA. And try to get an arrow rest or even a sight and a release in the package. Buying a good sight afterwards might cost just as much as you paid for the bow.


----------



## Thiago Santos (Mar 12, 2016)

MartinOttosson said:


> Buying used is the only reasonable option at that price range. In my opinion, the best budget target bow is the PSE Phenom, but then we are talking about 650-700 dollars before any discounts, just for the bow. Add accessories of decent quality and you need another 500. Even if you can get something shootable for 400 dollars, we are talking about the standard 399 hunting packages basically. And those are good for beginners in bowhunting and 3D, but they don´t stand a chance to even a 10 year old high end target bow if you want to count points. If you mean 400 dollars for a full rig with all the gear it is impossible to get something even ok if you look for new stuff.
> 
> I suggest something used like a PSE Freak, Supra or Phenom. Older Mathews bows are also nice. Hoyt too. Bowtech has also done some nice ones. Basically any high end target/field bow from any of the bigger manufacturers will be your best bet. At a absolute minimum 36" ATA. And try to get an arrow rest or even a sight and a release in the package. Buying a good sight afterwards might cost just as much as you paid for the bow.




Hi Martin,
thanks for the help, i was talking about only the bow for this price range, 
its about this range because of the import taxes, here in brazil to import something expensive, we pay 80% of the product value on taxs
so i cant pay a high end bow cause of it, cause its will cust 80% more the the normal value/price, 

the accessories is not so much trouble to import, thats why i was looking specific about a bow in this price range,

i have been thinking about the medalist 38, its seen like a good bow, what do u think?


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Look at the Diamond Medalist 38. It has an MSRP of around $600 spankin new. I shot one yesterday and was fairly impressed. It had nothing on it but a loop, and hadn't been tuned. It has a 7.125 BH and goes out to 32.5" draw.

The one I shot was camo but they also come in red, white, black, and teal.


----------

